

Just months after being ejected from Microsoft, former Windows Head.. - thegarside
http://9to5mac.com/2013/01/13/former-windows-head-steven-sinofsky-is-already-tweeting-from-iphone/

======
facorreia
Not newsworthy; for years he has regularly used products from Apple, Google,
Samsung and others to have hands-on experience on the competition.

